# Nitrate supplementation potentially dangerous (study)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Nitrate supplementation potentially dangerous (study) by Anthony Roberts Nitrates: the stuff in hot-dogs that makes them so unhealthy, is the stuff bodybuilders are putting in their bodies to get a better pump. Of course, neither this information is new, nor is this study, but I think it warrants checking out, especially if you???re taking any [...]

*Read More...*


----------

